# AMD SATA Controller drivers not installing?



## erek (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm noticing with the X570 Chipset drivers that the AMD SATA Controller drivers aren't being installed and leaving the Microsoft SATA Standard Controller drivers instead.  I had to manually go into Device Manager and update each device.   What do you all make of this?  Should I have just left it go with the current logic of the installer?


----------



## outpt (Nov 27, 2019)

i see the one's from window's that are 2006
amd from 2017
wonder if that's why rapid mode will not work on asus board's


----------



## erek (Nov 27, 2019)

outpt said:


> i see the one's from window's that are 2006
> amd from 2017
> wonder if that's why rapid mode will not work on asus board's



My AMD ones are from 2015 from the latest x570 chipset driver


----------



## jSON (Dec 17, 2019)

From experience, the SATA drivers never install. It's always using the default MS drivers from '06. Always have to manual update them. ASUS B350 btw


----------



## btarunr (Dec 17, 2019)

AMD no longer provides proprietary drivers for the SATA controller if it's running in AHCI mode. You use Microsoft's generic "Standard AHCI controller" drivers. AMD only provides drivers for the RAID mode.

Ditto USB controllers.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 17, 2019)

btarunr said:


> Ditto USB controllers.



USB 2.0 and 3.0, but they have drivers for USB 3.1+ which are required.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Also NVMe drivers are Microsoft provided unless the drive manufacturer provides one, like Samsung.
There is a difference here with SATA tho cause the equivalent DATA protocol (PCIE) has no separate drivers than the chipset drivers, but still...


----------



## btarunr (Dec 18, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> USB 2.0 and 3.0, but they have drivers for USB 3.1+ which are required.
> 
> View attachment 139592




Even in your screenshot, the gen 2 controller is using a generic Microsoft driver. Here's mine:


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 18, 2019)

btarunr said:


> Even in your screenshot, the gen 2 controller is using a generic Microsoft driver. Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 139652


I guess you're right, my X370 board had an AMD/ASMedia driver sure, but I guess that's not even the case any more...


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 18, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I guess you're right, my X370 board had an AMD/ASMedia driver sure, but I guess that's not even the case any more...


My Asus ROG Strix X470-F uses ASmedia 3.1 USB Root Hub and USB 3.1 Extensible Host Controller drivers as well.


----------

